# Terremoto a Roma, nel Lazio, Perugia 24 agosto 2016 ore 3:38.



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

Una forte scossa di terremoto del sesto grado è stata avvertita a Roma e nel Lazio, Marche e Umbria nella notte di mercoledì 24 agosto 2016 intorno alle ore 3:38.

L'epicentro vicino a Rieti. Ma c'è chi parla anche di Perugia.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

Che paura


----------



## kolao95 (24 Agosto 2016)

Sentito pure io qui in provincia di Chieti. Sensazione bruttissima..


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2016)

Io anche sto in provincia di AQ e fidatevi, non sentivo una sensazione così brutta dal quel 2009. Stessa fascia oraria tra l altro..


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

Nuova scossa. E' un incubo.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

*Il Sindaco di Amatrice:"Il paese non c'è più".*


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2016)

Pare che il paese di Amatrice sia rimasto isolato. Strade bloccate e perdita della corrente.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Agosto 2016)

Maledetto... 

Il sindaco di Amatrice dice che sta ancora aspettando che vengano a tirar fuori dalle macerie le persone, ma è possibile che ancora non arrivi nessuno in quei paesi?


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2016)

Io starò, in linea d'aria, a 50 Km dall'epicentro, sentita fortissima la scossa più di quella dell'Aquila. Conosco anche qualcuno da quelle parti.......speriamo bene


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo bene... Povera gente...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2016)

Le immagini sono terrificanti. Interi paesi rasi al suolo.

Amatrice


----------



## mrsmit (24 Agosto 2016)

Devastante, anche a Narni abbiamo sentito le 2 scosse maggiori di 6 e 5.5 gradi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Agosto 2016)

Dispiace per l'Abruzzo, si sa che è una zona ad alto rischio


----------



## medjai (24 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia, l'ho appena visto. Spero state tutti bene. Guardando le immagini mi viene da piangere. Forza fratelli italiani.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2016)

Talmente forte che si è sentita fino qua a Venezia


----------



## malos (24 Agosto 2016)

Terribile, urge sangue chi è in zona potrebbe andare a donarlo. Io sono donatore ma sono lontano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Agosto 2016)

Sentita benissimo qua a Roma, mi son svegliato di botto alle 3 e mezza di notte, il lampadario della mia camera non smetteva di muoversi per tipo 5-6 minuti.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia che disastro.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sentita benissimo qua a Roma, mi son svegliato di botto alle 3 e mezza di notte, il lampadario della mia camera non smetteva di muoversi per tipo 5-6 minuti.



Idem, anche se io ero sveglio.

Comunque all'inizio ho avuto paura.


----------



## juventino (24 Agosto 2016)

Le immagini sono davvero spaventose, sembrano provenire da un film apocalittico.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2016)

Dopo la tromba d'aria dell'anno scorso qua da noi e gli scenari apocalittici che ho visto con i miei occhi non riesco a guardare nemmeno le foto.

Sono sconvolto, ho letto di almeno 38 morti


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2016)

Allucinante. Ora la ricostruzione deve iniziare celermente, non come a L'Aquila. Mi rendo conto di come sia fortunato, in Lombardia, a non avere simili tragedie.


----------



## Eziomare (24 Agosto 2016)

Io mi sono c. sotto, la mia casa nel centro storico di Viterbo ha vibrato paurosamente...ovviamente nottata in bianco.
Oltre alla morte di tante persone penso anche alle difficolta' economiche che alcuni dovranno affrontare.
Se una scossa simile si verificasse con epicentro nella mia citta' credo che perderei (oltre probabilmente alla vita) tutto quello che possiedo (ovvero 2 casette)...resterebbe ben poco del bellissimo centro medievale.
Nel mio piccolissimo ho deciso di fare una donazione in favore di quelle persone, invito chi ha la possibilita' a fare altrettanto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io mi sono c. sotto, la mia casa nel centro storico di Viterbo ha vibrato paurosamente...ovviamente nottata in bianco.
> Oltre alla morte di tante persone penso anche alle difficolta' economiche che alcuni dovranno affrontare.
> Se una scossa simile si verificasse con epicentro nella mia citta' credo che perderei (oltre probabilmente alla vita) tutto quello che possiedo (ovvero 2 casette)...resterebbe ben poco del bellissimo centro medievale.
> *Nel mio piccolissimo ho deciso di fare una donazione in favore di quelle persone, invito chi ha la possibilita' a fare altrettanto*



Sarò un cinico pezzo di m, ma ormai le donazioni sono in gran parte terreno fertile per far ciucciare i soldi a certa gente. Ricordo ancora le donazioni bloccate per *ANNI *per il terremoto in Emilia. Chissà quanti soldi saranno spariti in buchi neri burocratici e quanti effettivamente usati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2016)

Io sono molto amico del titolare di una delle società che hanno fornito materiale per la ricostruzione all Aquila , bene ... Ad oggi non hanno ancora preso i soldi dallo stato . Quindi quando si parla di ricostruzione la gente dovrebbe anche capire che molte aziende si tirano indietro perché preferiscono non lavorare .

Altra ennesima assurdità italiana .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sono molto amico del titolare di una delle società che hanno fornito materiale per la ricostruzione all Aquila , bene ... Ad oggi non hanno ancora preso i soldi dallo stato . Quindi quando si parla di ricostruzione la gente dovrebbe anche capire che molte aziende si tirano indietro perché preferiscono non lavorare .
> 
> Altra ennesima assurdità italiana .



Se hai intrallazzi con la politica prendi prima i soldi e forse poi costruisci invece


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una forte scossa di terremoto del sesto grado è stata avvertita a Roma e nel Lazio, Marche e Umbria nella notte di mercoledì 24 agosto 2016 intorno alle ore 3:38.
> 
> L'epicentro vicino a Rieti. Ma c'è chi parla anche di Perugia.



È una vera tragedia. Dispiace essere totalmente impotenti davanti a queste cose.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Agosto 2016)

Che botta.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2016)

Ho visto solo delle immagini, e devo dire che la situazione è terrificante, non posso fare molto x aiutare, sono andato a donare il sangue, dicono ne serva molto di qualsiasi tipo... spero possa essere d'aiuto


----------



## Nick (24 Agosto 2016)

Terribile, davvero terribile, se abitassi più vicino andrei a dare una mano. Per fortuna a Venezia non si è sentito nulla.


----------



## smallball (24 Agosto 2016)

un affettuoso pensiero alle popolazioni colpite,un'immane tragedia


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2016)

sul sito del corriere si parla di oltre 120 morti, pazzesco. 

povera gente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2016)

Non so se avete letto la storia della bambina morta e della madre che era sopravvissuta al terremoto dell'Aquila, una roba agghiacciante... Come il destino si accanisce in certi casi fa spavento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Agosto 2016)

Terribile..un abbraccio a chiunque di voi abiti in quelle zone..chi può faccia una donazione..in queste tragedie la solidarietà è tutto..


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2016)

Notizia tragica un abbraccio a tutte le persone di quelle regioni, immagino la paura io un mesetto fa anche qui c'è stata una scossa di circa 4 ma di profondità 10 km quindi tanto ma in quel momento non capivo più niente ero in panico il cuore in gola ecc non immagino 6 e 4 di profondità.


----------



## Milo (24 Agosto 2016)

Aiutiamo gente, aiutiamo tutti, invogliamo vip e persone potenti ad aiutare.

Anche il Papa, invece di affacciarsi e dire "mi spiace" pensi a dare aiuti concreti.

La situazione è spaventosa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Agosto 2016)

247 morti e il bilancio è destinato ad aggravarsi


----------

